# Bow Rotates Counterclockwise after Shot



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Doubt I can help much from just this video. But in watching closely, the bow first moves straight towards the target, then the bottom limb moves forward more then the rotation occurs. Can't help but wonder (PURE GUESS!!) if your wrist sling is too tight and that is checking bow movement somehow? Also, can't see your bow hand on the grip in this video -- really need to.
Arne


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

We need to see your grip.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

gleitzj said:


> My bow rotates counterclockwise pretty violently after the shot and I can't figure out why? I've tried to counter it with various side bar weight, changing draw length and grip pressure but nothing seems to tame it? I can somewhat tame the whip if I introduce side pressure on the grip, but then my shots are inconsistent.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem or tips for solving?
> 
> ...


I froze your video clip and captured Frame #2 and Frame #3. Then, I applied 50% transparency to Frame #3 and superimposed
Frame #3 on top of Frame #2. Dude. You are swinging your bow arm counter-clockwise. So, WHY are you swinging your BOW ARM counter-clockwise after you release the arrow. Look at your bow arm angle. YOu are in a SEVERE open stance, the bow arm is nowhere in line with your two shoulders. So, swinging your bow arm is a natural RECOIL reaction, to your shooting posture. You can see the SHADOW of your bow arm SWINGING counter-clockwise in the left photo, which is the superimposed photo.

So, what's the BIG deal with an open stance? Isn't every body supposed to shoot the OPEN stance? Followthrough reaction of the bow arm. Lines of force. Action-REACTION. If you want the bow arm to NOT swing counter-clockwise, for your follow through reaction...then, you need to try a different shooting posture.



See any difference between these three pics? First pic on the left and middle pic are the same fellow, 2nd Nature. In the FIRST pic, can you see that the bow arm is NOWHERE near being in line with the two shoulders. If you pull firmly into the wall of your bow, then, if you RESEMBLE the BEFORE photo of 2nd Nature, your bow riser will SWING wildly counter-clockwise, and your BOW arm will also SWING counter-clockwise. Soooo, see the AFTER photo (middle pic) of 2nd Nature? See how his bow arm is now MUCH more in line, with the two shoulder blades. Much better follow through reaction.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Very good observation n&b. What program are you using to be able to superimpose the photos and adjust transparency? That would be great to use for many students.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Alan, that's a really cool analysis!
I'd be interested in knowing how you do that too. Seems like a super tool.
Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

catcherarcher said:


> Very good observation n&b. What program are you using to be able to superimpose the photos and adjust transparency? That would be great to use for many students.


Freeze the video clip. Use the right keyboard cursor to go frame by frame. Do a screen capture for Frame #2 for his video clip. Screen capture Frame #3 for his video clip. Now, scale Frame #3 to perfectly match the size of Frame #2. I used the railing as the reference. SHould not need scaling, if the camera phone was not moving. Then, just plunk the photos into Microsoft Excel. Click on Frame #3 once embedded into Microsoft excel. Goto "FORMAT PHOTO" and adjust the transparency to 50% for Frame #3. Now, grab Frame #3 and move Frame #3 to coincide with the railing. When the "double image" of the railing is perfectly super-imposed for Frame #3 and Frame #2, then, we have a "match". THE GOOD THING is that the shooter did not BOB his head forwards, which I sometimes see in the "EXPLOSIVE" follow through method. BUT, the shooter IS most DEFINITELY swinging his bow arm counter-clockwise, as you can see in the shadow detail. It's not the bow...it's ALL the shooter.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aread said:


> Alan, that's a really cool analysis!
> I'd be interested in knowing how you do that too. Seems like a super tool.
> Allen


Microsoft Excel...believe it or not.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW, I knew it is a powerful program & use it every day, but I didn't realize it could do that!!

Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Me too. Thanks!
Arne


----------



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

Strange, had nothing to do with my grip, draw length, or stabilizers. Closed my stance a little and it seems to have improved. Thanks for the help!https://vimeo.com/164498697


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

gleitzj said:


> Strange, had nothing to do with my grip, draw length, or stabilizers. Closed my stance a little and it seems to have improved. Thanks for the help!https://vimeo.com/164498697
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not strange at all. OPen stance..when the bow arm is not in line with the shoulders/chest/collar bones...the bow arm will swing counter-clockwise, after you release the arrow...especially if you pull into the wall firmly. New video..bow arm MUCH more in line with the shoulders/chest/collar bones. Excellent work.


----------



## Griffco (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd agree with Nuts and blots. If your riser is not twisting like a wash rag, form is the trouble. I find that on most days I can not shoot with an open stance as some do quite well. I need to remember to line up the shoulders with the target or I start to get left and right errors... Reduce the number of moving parts! 
This could help: YouTube- "The Wedge, Archery Form Perfected" This will explain in great detail why this type of thing can happen.
Griff


----------

